

Show HN: DailyTechVideo – curated conference talks for full-stack developers - reuven
http://dailytechvideo.com

======
reuven
I launched [http://DailyTechVideo.com/](http://DailyTechVideo.com/) about
eight months ago, and continue to upload a new video (nearly) every day. I've
learned a ton, and hope that others have, too!

If you know of a good video that I can add to the collection, please feel free
to tweet me at @DailyTechVideo. I'm always looking for new interesting, high-
quality talks!

